# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Neuzugang-DH

## sisa_scott29

Hey Leute
Ich bin neu hier und hab mir vorgenommen, 2013 downhill zu fahren. 
Ich bin öfters schon im Wald gefahrn und es hat mir auch total viel spaß gemacht. 
Habt ihr ein paar tipps für mich, wie ich mich vorbereiten soll usw?
Danke schon mal im voraus!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Worauf vorbereiten? Fürs normale Bikepark heizen reichts wenn man am Vortag weniger sauft.  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Worauf vorbereiten? Fürs normale Bikepark heizen reichts wenn man am Vortag weniger sauft.


Hehe, in deinem Alter schon.
Bei mir is eher schon nix Saufen und früher ins Bett angesagt  :Big Grin: 

Für den normalen Bikeparktag brauchst du keine Vorbereitung. Etwas Kondi reicht da vollkommen aus.

Gruß

----------


## noox

Prinzipiell bringt dir jedes Training etwas. Grundlagen-Ausdauer schadet generell nie - auch Bikepark-Heizen geht mit der Zeit auf die Kondition.

Rumpfstabilitäts-Training ist auch sehr hilfreich. Einerseits vorbeugend gegen Rückenprobleme, andererseits arbeitet man sehr viel mit dem Oberkörper. Downhiller haben oft Probleme mit den Armen (Unterarme, Finger). Wenn dir da was einfällt schadet es nicht. Falls du schwächere Beine hast, dann kannst du da auch was machen.

Also Konditions-Training finde ich wichtig. Kraft-Training hilft auch, aber meiner Meinung nach hilft das fast nur, wenn du das richtig professionell durchziehst. Sonst hilft am besten: fahren, fahren, fahren...

----------


## georg

Das kommt darauf an was du machen willst. Um einfach in den nächsten Bikepark zu gehen um rauszufinden ob dir das gefällt reicht es einfach bis 12 Std davor auf Drogen zu verzichten.  :Wink: 

Wichtig ist ein Fullface Helm und zumindest eine minimale Ausstattung an Schutzelementen: Knie, Ellenbogen, Rücken und Fingerhandschuhe. 

Das wars auch schon. Radl packen, Liftkarte lösen und fahren.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick_Weilandt

Geldsparen !

----------


## Moxie

Das hier lesen und verarbeiten. Dann nochmal lesen.

Immer, immer, immer vorher aufwärmen. Reduziert das Verletzungsrisiko.

Und locker bleiben, no matter what! Spaß haben hilft...

Ach, ja: Frustrationstoleranz!  :Twisted:

----------

